# Tetanus Toxoid Vaccine STRIKE THAT it's the antitoxin



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay, I bought a vial of the tetanus toxoid vaccine. It's 1500 units for the bottle.

Does anyone know what the dose is? Charlie is about 35#'s.

I'm going to band him today.

I realized that they sell the CD&T vaccine as well (and I'll get that next time I'm in town) but it seemed like they had two kinds... What kind am I supposed to aquire?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Tetanus Toxoid Vaccine*

With the CD/T, don't use the Bar Vac brand. It's known to sometimes cause abscesses (not contagious abscesses like CL, but they're still painful).


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Tetanus Toxoid Vaccine*

Do you know what the tetanus vaccine dose would be? Here's the only information I've found so far:

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications-2.htm


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Tetanus Toxoid Vaccine*

And here is the dose from jeffers pet which is different than that website!

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/tetanus ... /cp/16734/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Tetanus Toxoid Vaccine*

I have never used the Tetanus Toxoid so I am not sure.... I know the CD/T is 2mL


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Tetanus Toxoid Vaccine*

Ah crap, I'm searching for the wrong thing. It's the tetanus ANTITOXIN not toxid. Geesh! More looking!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Tetanus Toxoid Vaccine*

If this is what you have it is 1/2ml or 1/2cc (they are the same thing) then a repeat dose in 3-4 weeks. It does not matter the goats weight a 10# baby would get the same dose as a 200# adult. It can be given SQ it does not have to be SQ.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html ... e=pla&kwd={keyword}&gclid=CNf77PSgp7ICFYJ9OgodK2IAvQ


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks! I was leaning towards the 1/2 ml dose so good to know I'm thinking along the right lines. I was just thinking that I should give him SOMETHING if I'm going to band him!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ok the antitoxin is a whole different story. It is done by body weight and I do not know the dose. If you do the antitoxin you will still have to do a 2 dose of the toxid but you have to wait 10 days forst. The antitoxin is coverage for now it is not a vaccine and it does not last. If given to a already vaccinated goat you will need to redo both doses of the vaccine because it will cancel it out.


----------

